# Taking pictures of my aquarium



## pet portrait

Hello everyone!

I'm having a hard time taking pictures of our aquarium. With or without light I'm still getting exposed pictures. I think the light from somewhere and from the flash of my camera is reflected from the aquarium that's why my pictures are somewhat exposed. 

What's the best way to do this?


----------



## mHeinitz57

If your camera allows you to, try turning the ISO way up and keeping the flash off. The ISO determines how mcuh light it allows in and I know with my camera I can take picture in a dark room without flash and it still looks like daylight with the ISO at 400. This will allow you to keep flash off and not get a glare off the glass. You do tend to lose a little picture clarity with the ISO up though.


----------



## Gump

I agree about turning the iso up. I keep mine at 1600 and only take pictures after its dark outside and use just the tank lights to light my pics. If you have multiple tanks turn all the tanks lights off other than the one you are taking pictures of. You can move the lights around on top of the tank if you are trying to get different effects. If your camera doesn't alow you to mess with the settings and you have to use flash then make sure you angle your shot so the light reflecting from the flash doesn't come back at the camera.


----------



## jasikablack

If your camera allows you, to change the ISO way to try and keep the flash off. ISO determine how mcuh light that allows the camera with and I know I take a picture in a darkened room without flash and it's still daylight with ISO 400 might look like. This glass to keep away from flash and not to get a glow will be allowed. To you a little picture clarity with ISO up to lose though.


----------

